# Friday Night Tv- Most Haunted LIve



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

just letting anyone interested know that the Travel Chanel has Most Haunted Live on right now( Fri. night) they are in the Winchester House and will be there for 7 hours. There was a show on earlier that showed Haunted Attractions- I caught the ending, I hope that they replay it.


----------

